# For Deadman



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi DM

A little joke for you.

A reporter asked Mubarak: "What would you like to say to all the Egyptians in a farewell speech?"
Mubarak was very astonished, he asked: "Why, where are all the Egyptians leaving to?!"

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi DM
> 
> A little joke for you.
> 
> ...


Lol. Even if it's not for me, I liked that.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

One of my favourites:

UnScripts:An interview with an Egyptian taxi driver - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi DM
> 
> A little joke for you.
> 
> ...


Dead "man"?? I didn't know you meant me till I read it and saw what it was about, and you made me act like a weirdo looking members' list for a "DeadMan" to be sure if it was for me or not!

As for the joke? think he'd say that, and everyone in here knows it, but he's not the only problem in here, people themselves got used to living this sh!t life without complaining, well, some of them are complaining, but that's all they're doing!

But as an advice? quit telling jokes like this one in here, you told me in another thread that this forum is "censored" just like any other forum, so I wanna remind you that you're on the Egyptian soil, it's not like UK where you can go say anything in Hyde Park and just walk away with it, even if you got a diplomat's passport!

Stay away from the untouchables, that's my serious joke to you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Dead "man"?? I didn't know you meant me till I read it and saw what it was about, and you made me act like a weirdo looking members' list for a "DeadMan" to be sure if it was for me or not!
> 
> As for the joke? think he'd say that, and everyone in here knows it, but he's not the only problem in here, people themselves got used to living this sh!t life without complaining, well, some of them are complaining, but that's all they're doing!
> 
> ...


Hi Deadguy

Yes I know I told you about censoring but I was looking out for you.
It would be no problem for me to be sent home,

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And it was supposed to be a bit of light relief for you as you never seem to be happy


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Deadguy
> 
> Yes I know I told you about censoring but I was looking out for you.
> It would be no problem for me to be sent home,
> ...


Welllllllll, it sounded more of looking out for this forum at that time, not for "me" , besides, don't mean to be rude, but I can "look out" for myself and take care of myself as well! I am Egyptian after all, I know how to handle those idiots in here!

As for the "it was supposed to be a bit of light relief for you as you never seem to be happy" ? Didn't know that I sounded that miserable!!!!!

Thanks for the joke anyway, it did make me laugh thinking of a none Egyptian saying it


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> ...... I know how to handle those idiots in here!
> ....... Didn't know that I sounded that miserable!!!!! ........


Glad you know how to handle us ~Idiots~ :deadhorse: never met anyone who can handle me yet . . even my wife has a hard time . . . . . :eyebrows:

You, miserable . . . . . that's really funny . you sound REALLY miserable - glad we got the Maiden to cheer us (you) up.:clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aqua said:


> Glad you know how to handle us ~Idiots~ :deadhorse: never met anyone who can handle me yet . . even my wife has a hard time . . . . . :eyebrows:
> 
> You, miserable . . . . . that's really funny . you sound REALLY miserable - glad we got the Maiden to cheer us (you) up.:clap2:


Sorry man, I only know how to handle the local idiots 

But the miserable thing? What can I say about it now after you confirmed it??


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

By the way, the link that Sam sent??? Oh My God  :clap2:

My faviorete parts were when the "zis" and "Zis is what I said! What? You can't speak English?" and other parts with the typical Egyptian English accent was mentioned, brings some good memories for me with most of my English teachers when I was young, things like "homework" turning magically into "homewErk" and stuff like that


----------



## biscuit (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll make you laugh... I am sitting in my dining room with three fleeces on and a furry hat. Everything flooded last week and now it's frozen solid. When I walk my dog (twice a day) I carry a big stick to protect myself from sexual deviants; if the police speak to me I have to say its to keep the dogs off my pup or I'll end up at court for carrying an offensive weapon! Ha ha ha that makes me laugh. Injustice of justice that's whats wrong here. 

Maiden I'll do an exchange if you like?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

biscuit said:


> I'll make you laugh... I am sitting in my dining room with three fleeces on and a furry hat. Everything flooded last week and now it's frozen solid. When I walk my dog (twice a day) I carry a big stick to protect myself from sexual deviants; if the police speak to me I have to say its to keep the dogs off my pup or I'll end up at court for carrying an offensive weapon! Ha ha ha that makes me laugh. Injustice of justice that's whats wrong here.
> 
> Maiden I'll do an exchange if you like?



Well, you can turn the heating on to solve the fleeces and that hat's problem 

As for the sexual deviant's problem? It’s a worldwide thing! People seem to be loosing control on their bloody hormones! You should see how it's like in here!

And at least police is asking about a "stick"!!! In here? A specific group of people go out shooting other people, and guess what? No one asks about it! No one is even allowed to talk about it!! It’s all known that "everything's just fine! And everything's "under control" no matter what happens!!!!! And if anyone dared to say anything else other than that??? They won’t “end up at court for carrying an offensive weapon”!!!! But you can guess what would happen to them!!!! So the way I see it??? You should be thankful that someone's bothered by people carrying "weapons" in there!!!!

Wanna trade places?? THINK CAREFULLY about it! that's all I can say!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a telephone call from my friend who wanted to tell me about a posting on another forum that she uses.
A man had asked for an Egyptian teenage virgin... she reported the posting and it was taken off immediately.
I do not for one minute think this was an Egyptian man I am more inclined to think of a gulf arab, but isn't is disgusting/sad/horrific that they thought they would get a reply?

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had a telephone call from my friend who wanted to tell me about a posting on another forum that she uses.
> A man had asked for an Egyptian teenage virgin... she reported the posting and it was taken off immediately.
> I do not for one minute think this was an Egyptian man I am more inclined to think of a gulf arab, but isn't is disgusting/sad/horrific that they thought they would get a reply?
> 
> Maiden


Trust me, some of the Egyptian psychos can be that low, it's not an exclusive thing for the Gulf ones!!!

Hope one day he gets lucky enough to end up having a reply from one of those "creatures" posing online as females ( I mean "guys" who were born males, but I dunno if I can call them males or not!!!!) There are lots of them, and he deserves it


----------



## biscuit (Jan 11, 2009)

We can't afford the heating biils believe it or not- £88 a month for gas and £70 for electric as it stands (using it for two hours in morning and three in the evening) the electric is due to the clothes dryer which I have had to use cos we haven't seen the sun for months! Ha ha

Loved the quip about the stick  I relise that it's not so bad here but there are certain areas of the country that people go around in gangs killing each other etc, there are no go areas for the police but they would deny that if asked.

We tend to follow America for trends so....

I wonder how the general public live in ignorant oblivion, or do those in power simply keep it just below boiling point so no one 'kicks off'. Petrol in £115 a litre; in France there'd be hell on if those in charge were doing to them what we are having done to us!

All I want to do is just be able to enjoy life hubby earns a substantial wage for this country and we still live about the same existence as those working 16 hours and claiming Tax Credits (I know these people) and all the sundry benefits.

I am certain that this country is appealing to certain people but I don't see French/German/American/Australian etc flocking to come here? Maybe it's better where they are. 

Maiden I absolutely love France and envy you, my friend has a house in Fajoles.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

biscuit said:


> We can't afford the heating biils believe it or not- £88 a month for gas and £70 for electric as it stands (using it for two hours in morning and three in the evening) the electric is due to the clothes dryer which I have had to use cos we haven't seen the sun for months! Ha ha
> 
> Loved the quip about the stick  I relise that it's not so bad here but there are certain areas of the country that people go around in gangs killing each other etc, there are no go areas for the police but they would deny that if asked.
> 
> ...



Well my houses are for sale... lol near Gueret


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

biscuit said:


> We can't afford the heating biils believe it or not- £88 a month for gas and £70 for electric as it stands (using it for two hours in morning and three in the evening) the electric is due to the clothes dryer which I have had to use cos we haven't seen the sun for months! Ha ha
> 
> Loved the quip about the stick  I relise that it's not so bad here but there are certain areas of the country that people go around in gangs killing each other etc, there are no go areas for the police but they would deny that if asked.
> 
> ...



Well, you can't afford the heating bills, I know some people in here that can not afford feeding themselves, not to mention their kids 

And what I said about the stick? That wasn't a "quip" ! It was reality!

And just as a simple comment about people flocking to go somewhere, those people just wanna LIVE, it's a simple granted right in many countries, but it's a privilege in other countries!

I don't envy anyone for having what I do not have, I just try to earn what I wanna have.

P.S. Cause of what you said about the "dryer"? Now I know why everyone in the other thread about what's loved about Egypt kept going on and on about doing laundry in the morning and being able to use it same day 

Good luck to all of you


----------



## biscuit (Jan 11, 2009)

Ha ha simple pleasures 

My term 'quip' was meant in a complimentary way, you come accross very well and I find myself intreagued by your insights.

Shall I take you more seriously? I assumed there was humour behind some of your words or is that just the stupid British sense of humour we love a bit of sarcasm? (Maiden do you know?)


----------



## biscuit (Jan 11, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well my houses are for sale... lol near Gueret



I wish


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

biscuit said:


> Ha ha simple pleasures
> 
> My term 'quip' was meant in a complimentary way, you come accross very well and I find myself intreagued by your insights.
> 
> Shall I take you more seriously? I assumed there was humour behind some of your words or is that just the stupid British sense of humour we love a bit of sarcasm? (Maiden do you know?)


Well, thanks for the compliment, but I said what I said cause I meant it, cause this is how it is in real, not cause I wanted to "intrigued" you or ANYONE else!


About the humor thing? Things in here seems to be more of a joke actually, so they do sound like a joke; besides, I am aware that I do have a complicated sense of humor, but as I said, things here are more of a joke, so it's either that I let the unfortunate incidents around me get into me, or I just take it as it is, a joke!!


As for your question for me? I'm not in the right position to tell you how to react towards what I got to say, you're a person, you got your opinion, and you're free to think/do what you wanna do, but I can tell you this: No matter what's your opinion/action or reaction will be? I will always respect it.

Have a nice time, you and everyone else


----------

